# Hinomaru Sumo by Kawada (Weekly Shonen Jump)



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

​


> The "dramatic" story follows a high school sumō wrestler who aims to become the greatest in the world, hinoshita-kaizan.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm actually enjoying the series quite a bit and am hoping it doesn't get cancelled (though it probably will). It's generic, but it's really fun and has really neat art.
Raws for the first 4 chapters.
Watch The Other Woman Movie Online
Watch The Other Woman Movie Online
Watch The Other Woman Movie Online
Watch The Other Woman Movie Online


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2014)

Chapters 5 and 6 raws
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks interesting!I will check this out once it is translated.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2014)

Big fucking news!
Hinomaru Zomou ranked FIRST PLACE IN ITS FIRST CHAPTER RANKING!
It's only the 5th manga in Jump history to do so (the other four were Kinnikuman, Hokuto no Ken, Ace! and Eyeshield 21), and it means we are about to have a big fucking success.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 20, 2014)

Chapter 7 and 8 raws
Ch.164
Ch.164


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 20, 2014)

Chapter 9 raw
Link removed


----------



## Mambo (Jul 22, 2014)

Sumo huh?

At least not another karate or fucking baseball.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2014)

Chapter 10 raw
Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 6, 2014)

Chapter 11 raw
Heck you can even see them barely recovering from what they recieved from bambietta


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 12, 2014)

Chapter 12 raw
Final Ch.22 ENG


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

Volume 1 cover


Series is also getting another color page next issue.


----------



## Iskandar (Aug 29, 2014)

It should get color page in issue 42 as well. So 2 consecutives color pages.
Someone should translate it already.


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2014)

need scans. does it have comedy?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

OS said:


> need scans. does it have comedy?



Somebody on Mangahelpers said they would start translating it.
And yes, there is comedy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 4, 2014)

Chapter 14 raw
Link removed


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 6, 2014)

Vol.1 complete cover:

Poster to advertise the 1st volume release

WSJ Sport cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 8, 2014)

Chapter 15 raw
Always thought that this was the first sign just how much powerful Ulquiorra actually is.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 25, 2014)

Chapter 17 raw
Link removed


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 30, 2014)

Hinomaru Ushio is real man, even thou he doesn't have a big body he has HEART and his faith in God.
"God sees everything, you know?"
This n!gga has God by his side, spitting out knowledge and the truth, these sinful and unfaithful people these days cannot handle a true man of faith that is working towards his dreams and is full of life and passion.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2014)

Chapter 19 raw
It's on Batoto


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 14, 2014)

Chapter 20 raw
Ch. 39


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 14, 2014)

I like it how they don't always make him walk around wearing that thing,(forgot the name)but the subway scene was funny.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 21, 2014)

Chapter 5.

http://manga.senmanga.com/koe-no-katachi-58-spoiler


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm hoping the chubby sidekick is actually somewhat strong.

(Don't ruin it if you have read ahead)


----------



## Patrick (Oct 22, 2014)

Ahh finally, the wait is over. I'm really happy both Hinomaru Sumo and Boku no Hero Academia are getting translated. These two series could very well be the future of Jump.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 23, 2014)

Chapter 21 raw
Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 24, 2014)

Volume 2 cover


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 24, 2014)

Patrick said:


> Ahh finally, the wait is over. I'm really happy both Hinomaru Sumo and Boku no Hero Academia are getting translated. *These two series could very well be the future of Jump.*



Are you serious?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 2, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Are you serious?



What about his post can be taken as a joke? Both series have proven themselves to be very successful in the rankings. Hinomaru Sumo especially so.
Maybe you should do more research on the magazine before you make a post like that again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 2, 2014)

Chapter 22 raw
KO 3 SRs who are on the level of the Bambigirls.


----------



## BlackBat17 (Nov 2, 2014)

I like what I'm reading so far. I hope this series continues to grow and we get faster scans one day.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 10, 2014)

I love just how fast paced this series is! This might end up becoming one of my favorite series of all time.
Chapter 43 on Batoto


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 10, 2014)

Just caught up to this, pretty good stuff.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 16, 2014)

transforms


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 22, 2014)

Silver Spoon chapter 107.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 12, 2014)

People not reading this series are seriously missing out.
It's one of those sports series that transcend its genre in a way that it can be enjoyed by anybody, even those that don't normally like sports series. 
It's absolutely incredible.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2014)

Is this shit at least Slam Dunk tier? Because that's about what it takes for me to read a shonen sports manga nowadays.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 15, 2014)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Is this shit at least Slam Dunk tier? Because that's about what it takes for me to read a shonen sports manga nowadays.



I'd say it's close.
Reminds me a lot of early Ippo for some reason.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 15, 2014)

Ah. Well if it's already close, I'll give it a read one of these days then.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 15, 2014)

It sure has potential but it's a bit too early to call it a Top Tier manga. 12 chapters in and I'm liking it, that's for sure. However, plenty of sports manga start out strong and then kind of lose it's charm (Haikyuu and Kuroko are recent examples of this).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 15, 2014)

Patrick said:


> It sure has potential but it's a bit too early to call it a Top Tier manga. 12 chapters in and I'm liking it, that's for sure. However, plenty of sports manga start out strong and then kind of lose it's charm (Haikyuu and Kuroko are recent examples of this).



Haikyuu and Kuroko were bland from the beginning.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 15, 2014)

Haikyuu maybe but Kuroko had a certain charm over it and a bunch of interesting characters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 10, 2015)

A Vomic has been announced.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 20, 2015)

Surprised there aren't more posts here. As someone who has a general disliking for sports series, this managed to grab my interest from the get-go.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmm the two new guys actually look like they could deliver some interesting interactions in the team. Yuuma also looked great last chapter for a change.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2015)

Volume 3 cover


----------



## Patrick (Feb 2, 2015)

I doubt this guy is/was actually superior to Hinomaru. He probably won due to some dirty tricks, curious to see how he did it.


----------



## Rax (Feb 2, 2015)

Is this series good?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 2, 2015)

I recommend it. That's all you need to know.



Patrick said:


> I doubt this guy is/was actually superior to Hinomaru. He probably won due to some dirty tricks, curious to see how he did it.



True, doesn't really strike me as the hard working type.


----------



## Rax (Feb 2, 2015)

You account for what?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 2, 2015)

Rax said:


> Is this series good?



It's the best series running in Jump right now.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 8, 2015)

Vomic
[youtube]gIpYo9gAQSM[/youtube]


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 11, 2015)

just started reading it today, i fucking love it 
do you guys think sousuke will appear in the finals of the current tournament? i'm hyped 


 hinomaru


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 27, 2015)

Volume 4 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 29, 2015)

Vomic #2
[YOUTUBE]Wxf59vmjFSA[/YOUTUBE]

Vomic #3
[YOUTUBE]vzScs4EWXP0[/YOUTUBE]

Vomic #4
[YOUTUBE]qYkkEH0l0Dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patrick (May 18, 2015)

Nice chapter as usual, it's really a shame they don't release faster.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2015)

Chapter 165


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2015)

Apparently this series features a lot of redrawing. But FallenAngels scans said they were picking up the pace after this week's.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 9, 2015)

Hangat?r said:


> Apparently this series features a lot of redrawing. But FallenAngels scans said they were picking up the pace after this week's.



very good news, thank you!


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 9, 2015)

Finally a Sumo series, I always wondered why Sumo wrestlers get shit on in other martial arts manga I read if Sumo is supposed to be such a revered sport in Japan. Seems good so far too


----------



## Geomancer (Jul 27, 2015)

double release

39

39

Ushio vs Kuze SO INTENSE!!!


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 27, 2015)

DAMN! the fight between them is fucking intense


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 1, 2015)

220

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So is he going to lose against someone with the same size and skill as Souske everytime now? That's how the chapter makes it sound. 
All that training and hard work to overcome the "difference in physiques" and he loses because of the "difference in physiques".


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 8, 2016)

It's my favourite series at the moment. Can't wait for the current competition to finish


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2016)

People need to search to see if a thread is already made before making one... Jesus, fuck.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 10, 2016)

Needs to kept above the (accidental) imposter thread.


----------



## SternRitter (Jul 11, 2016)

Kind of feels like this tournament is the conclusion, With Tennouji being hyped up as the big boss. Although this would only make Hinomaru high school yokozuna, wonder if the manga would continue into his professional career.


----------

